# First 4K Project for TV is called Space



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is good that they are starting to reveal the 4K content otherwise, who in their right mind would buy a 4K TV at $20K with no content to show for it. Hopefully as time moves forward, more content will be produced and 4K TV prices will fall drastically.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Well the RedRay Projector will be out next year and is only going to be 10k and laser based, so no pesky bulb changes  I'm actually planning on getting one in another 1-2 years I think.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

My question is how do we view this TV show? Even if we did have a 4K TV we would also need a 4K cable/ satellite box to connect to the TV.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not sure about previous technologies. I know that RedRay developed the RedRay player that does full 4k resolution with HD audio at around the same bitrate as blu-ray, so it's likely it could be done on current technology.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

you would still have to have a new set top box that can output 4K in order for it to work which would mean cable and satellite companies would need to supply new boxes.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes true. I'm not sure if the fiber networks are jumping on this yet or not? I'm guessing this is more then likely going to be available for digital download or on some form of disc first. Also it just started production likely talking a year or more before we even see it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The answer may be in today's news.


----------

